# 

## MateuszMateusz

Witam, przeszukałem forum, ale nie znalazłem takiego tematu. Prosiłbym wszystkich którzy są na etapie budowy bądź już mieszkają w swoich domach, o wypowiedzenie się na temat jakie są ważne, niezbędne pomieszczenia w domu dla Ciebie. Ewentualnie czego Ci brakuje w wybudowanym domu? Oczywiście prócz kuchni, łazienki, salonu, pokoju dla dziecka, gabinetu : ) choć na ten temat też można podyskutować co by można usprawnić w tych pomieszczeniach ...

Mam nadzieje, że temat się przyjmie i będzie ciekawa dyskusja.

----------


## panmajsterkowicz

Domu co prawda nie wybudowałem, ale w obecnym przydałaby się na pewno garderoba żeby powiesić wszystkie ciuchy wzdłuż ścian + miejsce na deskę do prasowania ( do tego radyjko, piwko i chyba polubiłbym prasowanie :smile:  )

A z ważniejszych pomieszczeń to jeszcze wymieniłbym porządny warsztat. Bez niego ani rusz...

Ps. jeszcze mam jeden pomysł -  już bardziej nierealny ( przynajmniej dla mnie): pomieszczenie 5x5m na środku stół bilardowy, słabe oświetlenie i barek :yes: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## kondziu87r

Bardzo ważne. 
Przy kuchni mamy składzik 1m na 2m, stoją w nim dwa regały. Słoiki, wytłaczanki po jajkach, frytownice, tostery, blaszki do ciasta i takie tam głupoty, nie wspominając już o zgrzewkach wody, kartonach z mlekiem, cukrach, mąkach. Meble w kuchni prawie że puste.
Garderoba, może nie za duża ale na jedną stronę weszła szafa i komoda (niestety garderoba ze skosami) po drugiej stronie na zmianę suszarka lub deska do prasowania  :smile: 
Kotłownia. Bez względu na to jak ogrzewamy dom kotłownia powinna być. zawsze się przyda jakieś miejsce w którym facet może sobie posiedzieć w samotności  :smile:  z piwkiem  :smile:  i poudawać, że właśnie robi coś bardzo wartościowego i potrzebnego reszcie domowników. a tak poza tym to gdzie trzymać drabinę, kosiarkę, szpadel, grabie, taczkę, wiertarkę, jakieś stare lumpy w których się pracuje wokół domu? (zwłaszcza jak się nie ma garażu?)

----------


## homecactus

1. Pralnia, my mamy 4m2 pralni, gdzie mamy suszak na suficie plus suszak stojący. Super sprawa. Koniecznie na piętrze, żeby nie latać z praniem (a nie daj boże łączyć pralnię z kotłownią)
2. Kotłownia /Kotłownio-warsztat - w zalezności od upodobań
3. garderoba na ciuchy
4. składzik-kuciament, na rzeczy typu pościele, ręczniki, walizki, plecaki, śpiwory, namioty, itd. Mamy i jest to najbardziej załadowane pomieszczenie
5. Porządny garaż, jeżeli potrzeba to 2 stanowiskowy (taki nie powinien być mniejszy niż 6x6m powierzchni (w środku).

----------


## Jarek.P

Po pierwsze - miejsca na klamoty. Nie ważne, jakie klamoty, nie ważne, jakie miejsce, to mogą być garderoby, pawlacze, wnęki na szafy, pokoiki-składziki,  ważne żeby były. Dom typu "open-space" z nowoczesnymi minimalistycznymi meblami pięknie wygląda na aranżowanych zdjęciach w kolorowym czasopiśmie wnętrzarskim, ale do życia się niespecjalnie nadaje. Choćby dlatego, że nie ma gdzie walizek przechowywać, a pranie czekające na żelazko leżące na kanapie w salonie niezbyt ciekawie wygląda.

Po drugie: pralnia z suszarnią. Gdzieś. Ważne, żeby było (BTW dlaczego nie łączyć pralni z kotłownią? Mam połączone, chwalę sobie. Kotłownia oczywiście gazowa, przy węglowej rzecz się sama rozumie, że nierealne)

Po trzecie: miejsce na rzeczy ogrodowe. to może być kąt w garażu (ale musi być spory, może być osobne pomieszczenie, ale tego się trochę zbiera i warto się potem o to nie potykać, przeciskając się w garażu między drzwiami samochodu a stojącą pod ścianą taczką.

O warsztacie przedpiścy już pisali, więc nie będę wspominał nawet o tym najważniejszym dla mnie pomieszczeniu w moim domu, bo to też zalezy od indywidualnych potrzeb, ja mam warsztat 18m2 (i za mały, kurczę...), komuś może wystarczyć stojąca w garażu skrzynka z młotkiem i kombinerkami  :smile:

----------


## Kalisa

Spiżarnia ( zapasy jedzenia i rzadko używane sprzęty kuchenne ) i pralnia w której jest miejsce także na suszarkę, deskę do prasowania, chemię.

----------


## Montejro

1. Spiżarnia (kuchenne graty)
2. Garderoba (szafy typu komandor odchodzą do lamusa i tylko zagracają)
3. (uwaga marzenie!) pokój ze stołem do bilarda, minilodówką (na piwo i colę) i ze stołem do piłkarzyków...

----------


## panmajsterkowicz

> 3. (uwaga marzenie!) pokój ze stołem do bilarda, minilodówką (na piwo i colę) i ze stołem do piłkarzyków...



Jak druga osoba już o tym wspomina to znaczy, że to bardzo ważne pomieszczenie :smile:

----------


## rania

Z moich doświadczeń wynika, że należy przed budową ustalić stałe miejsce na suszenie prania. U mnie praktycznie cały czas coś się suszy na dwóch suszarkach - jedna stoi w jeszcze nieużywanej łazience, druga zagraca małą kotłownię. A wystarczyło zrobić większą kotłownię...
Po drugie ustalić stałe miejsce na deskę do prasowania - najlepiej w garderobie. Jej ciągłe rozkładanie jest upierdliwe.

A teraz rzecz dla mnie najważniejsza - lepiej sprawdza się jedno większe pomieszczenie wielofunkcyjne niż kilka mniejszych np jedna duża, wypasiona garderoba dla wszystkich domowników niż kilka małych klitek przy każdym pokoju, duże pomieszczenie gospodarcze łączące funkcję pralni, spiżarni, kotłowni itp.

----------


## mamik

A dlaczego garderoba lepsza od szafy a spiżarnia lepsza od szafek w kuchni?
wg mnie oba te pomieszczenia zajmują więcej miejsca, a ich funkcje spokojnie spełniają szafy i szafki
nie mylić z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym, gdzie możemy trzymać odkurzacz, proszki, walizki itp

----------


## rania

Wszystko zależy od wielkości domu, zbyt małe pomieszczenia są niefunkcjonalne. Zgadzam się z przedmówcą, że niejednokrotnie lepsza szafa wnękowa w większym pokoju niż mały pokoik i mała garderoba. Wolę też większą kuchnię niż małą kuchnię i spiżarnię 2 m.kw. W gotowych projektach domów częste jest wciskanie takich małych pseudo-pomieszczeń, bo kupującym wydaje się że dom jest większy i wygodniejszy.

----------


## piotrek0m

Spiżarnia przy kuchni.
Garderoba (półki, wieszaki bez zabudowy)
Pomieszczenie techniczne np. za garażem (taczka, kosiarka, łopaty, grabie, stolik warsztatowy... oj będzie tego sporo)

----------


## Lukarna

1. Pralnia z miejscem na suszenie prania, na rozstawioną na stałe deskę do prasowania oraz szafką na środki czystości używane na danym pietrze ( u mnie pralnia na poddaszu i bardzo sobie to chwalę z powodów logistycznych).
2. Spizarnia - składzik przy kuchni (pomimo tego że ma przysłowiowe 2m nie zamieniłabym tych metrów na powierzchnię kuchenną, zyskałabym jedną szafkę a straciła miejsce na miotłę, mopa, segregację smieci i inne takie :smile:  )
3. Garderoba - szatnia przy wejściu (przy 5-osobowej rodzinie ułatwia życie - uwierzcie :smile:  )
4. Garderoby w sypialniach ( w moim przypadku mamy kazdy swoją garderobę i dla nas jest to super rozwiązanie)

Pozostaje jeszcze cała strefa pozadomowa czyli 
- narzędziownia (warsztat) za garażem
- pomieszczenie na sprzęty ogrodowe i rowery
- kawałek piwnicy
ale o tym nie powinnam się chyba wypowiadać na razie bo jest to w trakcie wykańczania i nie użytkujemy tych pomieszczeń jeszcze :smile:

----------


## ludwik_13

Schowki i wszelkiego rodzaju pomieszczenia pomocnicze. U mnie już wypełnione na full, bo akurat kurier przywiózł 2 worki psiego żarcia po 15 kg każdy. Do tego dwa wory żwirku dla kocin. Garaż mamy za mały, syn przywiózł nam rower na przechowanie i już trudno go było upchnąć. 
Wolę moją małą spiżarnię, w której są tanie i proste otwarte półki, niż miałabym na to wszystko robić kuchenne szafki. 
Żałuję, że kosztem sypialni nie wygospodarowałam garderoby a tylko miejsce na szafę. Jest za mała!!! 
Pomieszczenie zaplanowane jako garderderoba jest składzikiem śpiworów, plecaków, walizek itp. praz zapasowej pościeli i kocy.
Rewelacyjnie sprawdzają się schowki pod schodami - pod dolnym biegiem jest miejsce dla psa i wnęka na robocze ciuchy (dostępne z boku, z wiatrołapu), pod biegiem górnym , z wejściem od frontu - schowek na rzeczy przeróżne, w tym psie i kocie zapasy oraz resztki farb, gipsów itp.
Nie oddam za nic moich schowków i kanciapek! Pralnię mam w kotłowni na dole, latem, jak pranie suszy się na tarasie, jest OK, teraz trochę latam po schodach. Dla kondycji!

----------


## stefan_max

Ja co prawda dopiero przymierzam się do budowy, ale w kilku lokalizacjach już mieszkałem i pod kątem szeroko pojętego komfortu planuję swój dom.
Zgadzam się z moimi poprzednikami, bo temat już chyba został wyczerpany. Zostały tylko jego warianty dostosowane do potrzeb użytkowników.
Ja będę miał pomieszczenie gospodarcze z kotłownią (bez paliwa stałego) i pralnią. Do tego oddzielona toaleta na parterze, ale jednak w jednym pomieszczeniu. Pralnia na dole, bo przy bardziej sprzyjających warunkach atmosferycznych pranie suszyć się będzie na dworze. W pralni będzie suszarka podsufitowa i stojąca. Kilka niezbędnych urządzeń, jak choćby uzdatniacz wody i szafka na chemię gospodarczą oraz duperele. Jeśli zmieszczę coś jeszcze, to tylko wartość dodana.
Garderoba tylko przy sypialni, a w pokojach dzieciaków szafy. Nad stropem, pod dachem miejsce na kartony i inne nieużywane rzeczy.
Zgodzę się z ludwik_13, że genialnym miejscem na schowek jest przestrzeń pod schodami i wygodne są dwa do niej dojścia. Generalnie miejsca do przechowywania potrzebnych lub nie rzeczy nigdy za dużo.
Spiżarni przy kuchni miał nie będę. Za to warsztat w oddzielnym domku gospodarczym, gdzie schowam wszystko od gwoździ po drabinę i taczkę. Dzięki temu nie będę zakłócał spokoju domowników np szlifierką kontową. Piwnicy niet. Ale planuję mały schron-spiżarnię pod pomieszczeniem gospodarczym.
Miejsca na stół bilardowy miał nie będę, ale mam blisko do znajomego, który ma stół bilardowy, do tenisa stołowego i piłkarzyki.

----------


## una

toaleta na parterze dla gości (samo wc + umywalka)  - u nas bardzo się sprawdza i jest w ciągłym użyciu, dzięki czemu nasza własna łazienka pozostaje pomieszczeniem prywatnym.      
Przed domem - miejsce postojowe dla gości - jeśli poza posesją jest problem z parkowaniem, takie miejsce bardzo się przydaje, by osoby nas odwiedzające nie blokowały wjazdu do garażu. 
Miejsce na piłkarzyki jest - na antresoli, ale z samych piłkarzyków korzystało się kilka razy, więc urządzanie specjalnego pomieszczenia na takie rzeczy to przerost formy nad treścią, aktualnie na antresoli  jest rozstawionych kilka suszarek do prania  :smile: 
Nie mam garderoby (poza quasi garderobą przy naszej sypialni - wprawdzie odrębnego wnętrza, ale pomiędzy obydwoma pomieszczeniami nie ma drzwi) -   i dzisiaj chyba chciałabym ją mieć, bo nie mam też wentylacji mechanicznej i po nocy sypialnie oczywiście  wymagają wietrzenia, a skoro ubrania są przechowywane  w szafach wbudowanych w sypialniach, to mogą przechodzić tym zapachem. Często wietrzę i mam nadzieję, że jest ok. ale teoretycznie lepiej byłoby gdyby te ubrania nie były w sypialniach przechowywane. Natomiast w niczym nie przeszkadza duża szafa wnękowa w pokoju  do pracy (gabinecie), w której można trzymać dosłownie wszystko.

----------


## Wodi

> Witam, przeszukałem forum, ale nie znalazłem takiego tematu. Prosiłbym wszystkich którzy są na etapie budowy bądź już mieszkają w swoich domach, o wypowiedzenie się na temat jakie są ważne, niezbędne pomieszczenia w domu dla Ciebie. Ewentualnie czego Ci brakuje w wybudowanym domu? Oczywiście prócz kuchni, łazienki, salonu, pokoju dla dziecka, gabinetu : ) choć na ten temat też można podyskutować co by można usprawnić w tych pomieszczeniach ...
> 
> Mam nadzieje, że temat się przyjmie i będzie ciekawa dyskusja.


Jeszcze w domu nie mieszkam, ale przechadzać się po nim mogę, Na dzień dzisiejszy uważam, że mam wszystkie pomieszczenia jakie chciałem mieć. Żona też, więc jest ze mną zgodna :smile:  Może w przyszłości powiem: kurcze brakuje mi tego czy tego pomieszczenia, ale jak na razie wydaje mi się, że mam wszystko. Taki mój zestaw pomieszczeń, który musi się znaleźć:
salon, kuchnia i jadalnia,
WC, łazienka,
oczywiści kotłownia,
sypialnia,
pralnia,
garderoba,
pokój dziecięcy,
wolny pokój i druga łazienka dla osób, które chciałyby u nas przenocować - to naprawdę super sprawa, no chyba, że ktoś nie lubi przyjmować gości,
mini siłownia,
biblioteka - dla nas konieczność i marzenie. Biblioteka i gabinet dwa w jednym, żeby odpoczywać czytając książkę i móc pracować w wyciszeniu. Gdzieś stos tych książek trzeba upchnąć. W planach ściany w regałach, wygodny fotel, klimatyczna aranżacja, lampka itd. 
strych lub mini stryszek, żeby upchnąć stare graty. 

Wiadomo że dla każdego coś innego, nie wszystkim przyda się biblioteka, ale można jej kosztem rozbudować siłownię. Myślę, że to fajna opcja zwłaszcza dla tych co mają siedzący tryb życia, zatem mało ruchu.

----------


## namira

Biblioteka,gabinet i pokój dla gości -  u mnie tę rolę pełni dodatkowy pokój na parterze,przy ograniczonym budżecie nie mogłam w nieskonczoność powiększać pow.domu,najważniejsze dla mnie były dwie łazienki - w jednej prysznic,w drugiej wanna ,  spiżarka, kotlownia nazywana takze pomieszczeniem gosp.,oraz przestronne pokoje na poddaszu - każdy ma swoją garderobę,syn ma także w swoim pokoju mini siłownię.Jeśli nie ogranicza nas budżet i mamy taką potrzebę można mieć w domu wszystko,ale każde pomieszczenie trzeba ogrzac,sprzatać,jak to w życiu - coś za coś,pozdr....

----------


## piotrek0m

A czy sprawdzi się pisuar? 
W toalecie i na gorze i na dole, zważywszy że chłopaki mieszkać będą i na co dzień korzystać?
Bo generalnie ludziom pisuary się jakoś tak ordynarnie kojarzą ?

----------


## tomekwa

Mój znajomy zamontował sobie pisuar. Wszystko zależy od kultury używających. Ja osobiście w domu bym sobie nie zamontował.
Zawsze można tez przywiesić napis: "Stań bliżej - jest krótszy niż Ci się wydaje"  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Była tu już na forum niejedna dyskusja na ten temat, wg mnie pisuar pasuje do toalety publicznej, w domu wygląda raczej kiepsko (tak, właśnie ordynarnie mi się kojarzy  :smile:  ) , ale to rzecz gustu, a są też panowie, dla których kwestia wygodnego sikania na stojąco jest życiowym być albo nie być.

----------


## mieszko87

Ale bidet jest już okej?  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Bidet jest o tyle okej, że jest "meblem" bardzo uniwersalnym, u mnie w domu korzystają z niego na przykład też dzieci, samodzielnie myjąc sobie w nim nogi  :smile:

----------


## namira

Wątek jest o pomieszczeniach niezbędnych w domu,nie o sprzętach,więc piszcie w temacie.

----------


## Wodi

U mnie będzie bidet, ale z pisuaru zrezygnowaliśmy. Z podobnym względów o których piszecie. 
Mam toaletę, gdzie będzie kibelek i umywalka i łazienkę, którą mam połączoną z sypialnią na parterze - tam przewiduję prysznic, wannę z hydromasażem, bidet, lustro z umywalką. Zawsze chcieliśmy łazienkę tylko dla siebie, dla relaksu w sypialni. Nie wszystkim się to podoba, ale nam bardzo. Na poddaszu też będzie łazienka połączona z toaletą.

----------


## BARTG60

u mnie niezbędnym pomieszczeniem jest kotłownia w której mogę się zaszyć i wypić w spokoju piwo głaszcząc kota, drugim pomieszczeniem najważnieszym w moim domu jest garaż, potrafię tam siedzieć parę godzin warząc  :stir the pot:   moje ukochane piwo na amerykńskich chmielach słuchając radia i podpalając cygaro (ogólnie nie palę) pełen relax  :big grin:

----------


## angelisiak

Szukając domu zwracalam uwagę na kilka detali. Obowiązkowe pomieszczenia w domu:

* salon połączony z jadalnią, w sąsiedztwie kuchnia otwarta lub półotwarta
* dodatkowy pokój na parterze - jako gabinet, a także sypialnia dla gości
* łazienka na parterze z prysznicem - gościnna i rezerwowa, bo czasami jedna łazienka w domu to zbyt mało
* łazienka na poddaszu z wanną i dwiema umywalkami
* spiżarka przy kuchni - nawet najmniejsza jest cenna, na zapasy spożywcze, wypieki, akcesoria kuchenne i inne graty (zabudowę kuchenną będę miała niewielką).
* garderoba przy sypialni (choćby mała)
* pralnia
* 3 sypialnie na poddaszu
* garaż dwustanowiskowy
* kotłownia lub inne pom. gosp.
* schody obowiązkowo ze spocznikiem (wylewane) - zabiegowe są niewygodne i niepraktyczne

----------


## michalgliwice

Moim zdaniem obowiązkowy w domu jest warsztat. Każdy dom wymaga ciągłej konserwacji i trzeba mieć do tego warunki. Nie wyobrażam sobie docinać jakiś desek lub innych elementów na kolanie w garażu

----------


## kinka

Nikt chyba nie wspomniał o strychu a przecież tam lądują wszystkie nie potrzebne rzeczy: ciuchy (dzieci rosną)książki,zabawki czy choinka wyjmowana raz w roku.Poza tym:
1.Kotłownia 8-12m wygodna,można zrobić mały składzik.
2.Garderoba główna co najmniej 5-6m,dzieci mają szafy w swoich pokojach (15-18m)
3.Osobna pralnia lub duża łazienka 12m
4.Koniecznie mała łazienka z prysznicem,czasem może być zajęty ten na górze,a na starość to już się nie chce łazić po schodach.
5.Koniecznie spora przestrzeń dzienna,gdzie nie trzeba nic przestawiać jak przyjdzie 4-6osób.
6.Spore zadaszenie nad wejściem,pada deszcz a ty szukasz klucza trzymając zakupy.

----------


## B-tomek

Strych jest niezbędny. Pamiętacie Bastiana z "Niekończącej się historii"? 

Odnośnie sanitariatów, jak mawia moja lepsza połowa "mężczyźni są po prostu niewyuczalni"

----------


## Elfir

> Nikt chyba nie wspomniał o strychu a przecież tam lądują wszystkie nie potrzebne rzeczy: ciuchy (dzieci rosną)książki,zabawki czy choinka wyjmowana raz w roku.


Zasadniczo ciuchy i zabawki wyrzucaliśmy, jak wyrośliśmy.
Nie czytanie ksiazki oddajemy do antykwariatu.
Choinka miesci się na pawlaczu 

 :smile:

----------


## kinka

> Zasadniczo ciuchy i zabawki wyrzucaliśmy, jak wyrośliśmy.
> Nie czytanie ksiazki oddajemy do antykwariatu.
> Choinka miesci się na pawlaczu


Ten kto ma dzieci wie ile książek,rysunków i tych wszystkich pierdół się uzbiera za jeden rok szkolny nie mówiąc o zabawkach,pluszakach i ciuchach,które ja osobiście chowam bo wiadomo co się trafi za rok czy dwa........rodzinka się może powiększyć  :big grin: 
Choinka to tez bombki i wszelkie ozdoby które zajmują sporo miejsca.Teraz mam piwnicę i jest cała po brzegi wypełniona,wcześniej mieszkałam w domu i często coś się wynosiło właśnie na strych bo szkoda wyrzucić albo przeszkadzało na widoku.

----------


## Elfir

kinka - moi rodzice mieli dzieci i z racji braku miejsca do przechowywania pozbylismy sie też sentymentów.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Małe pomieszczenie obok wejścia do domu  na : zdjęcie ubrania do pracy w ogrodzie , zostawienie mokrych butów do suszenia itp 
Niestety za późno sobie to uświadomiłem..

----------


## Elfir

duży wiatrołap ?  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Pół metra szerszy garaż!!!!!

(nieważne, jaki jest, ważne, że zawsze te pół metra więcej by się przydało)

----------


## sokratis

Do pokoju z bilardem zwykle dobrze nadaje się piwnica, ja myślałem u siebie nad takim rozwiązaniem, tylko nie ma jeszcze najważniejszego, czyli stołu . :big grin:

----------


## bartek-kuc

U nas obowiązkowa była spiżarnia przy kuchni na słoiki i różne zapasy: wodę, cukier, mleko. Drugim pomieszczeniem jest kotłownia w piwnicy, bo też trzymamy tam różne duperele, "garaż" na rowery, no i garderoba dla żony, bo jak wiadomo panie zawsze mają (za) dużo ciuchów  :wink:

----------


## Nani

U nas podstawowe kryteria podczas wyboru projektu były takie:
spiżarka przy kuchni
garderoba przy sypialni
pomieszczenie gdzie będzie mogła stać pralka bo z praniem i tak będę latała na strych
garderoba "zimowa" na stryszku
kotłownia za garażem
i oczywiście garaż na dwa autka z przejściem do domu.

Jeszcze wiele tego typu pomieszczeń bym chciała, ale wiem, że w życiu wszystkiego mieć nie można. Z resztą jak to już ktoś wcześniej napisał, to wszystko po wybudowaniu trzeba urządzić, ogrzać i później sprzątać. Także kierując się zasadą, że budując dom nie chcę być jego niewolnikiem będziemy użytkować 117m2, a nie np. 250m2 - jak to zrobili nasi znajomi.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## piotrek0m

Minimum pomieszczeń niezbędnych i wygodnych dla domowników to:
- spiżarka przy kuchni
- garderoba na piętrze
- pralnia z suszarnią
- składzik albo graciarnia ogrodowa za garażem, a i można tam warsztacik zrobić jak ktoś lubi np. majsterkować
- garaż na dwa samochody
- kotłownia
- wiatrołap
no i zadaszony taras  :smile:

----------


## kalaf5

Ja musiałem zagospodarować i rozplanować domek o podstawie 10x7
nie zmieściłem pralni, rzecz bardzo istotna moim zdaniem(pranie suszy się zimą w pokoju gościnnym)
Ale za to mam stryszek graciarnie ,moim zdaniem pomieszczenie niezbędne ,mimo że ma 150cm wysokości

----------


## surgi22

> Szukając domu zwracalam uwagę na kilka detali. Obowiązkowe pomieszczenia w domu:
> 
> * salon połączony z jadalnią, w sąsiedztwie kuchnia otwarta lub półotwarta
> * dodatkowy pokój na parterze - jako gabinet, a także sypialnia dla gości
> * łazienka na parterze z prysznicem - gościnna i rezerwowa, bo czasami jedna łazienka w domu to zbyt mało
> * łazienka na poddaszu z wanną i dwiema umywalkami
> * spiżarka przy kuchni - nawet najmniejsza jest cenna, na zapasy spożywcze, wypieki, akcesoria kuchenne i inne graty (zabudowę kuchenną będę miała niewielką).
> * garderoba przy sypialni (choćby mała)
> * pralnia
> ...


Generalnie zgadzam się, tylko druga łazienka ( u mnie również trzecia ) i sypialnie na piętrze nie na poddaszu ( bo poddasze mam nieużytkowe ).

----------


## Ana.

Generalnie uważam,że im więcej pomieszczeń tzw.brudnych tym większy porządek w domu.U mnie bardzo przydatna jest spiżarka z wejściem z kuchni oraz pralnia,w której mam bojler,pralkę zlew z szafkami a nad nimi blat do prasowania.Wszystko jest na swoim miejscu i jest porządek :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

Ktoś pisze o drugiej łazience ? jest na nic .. jeśli nie zrobi się dobrze instalacji z ciepłą wodą..
później okrzyki... ja się teraz kąpie.. 


> Generalnie uważam,że im więcej pomieszczeń tzw.brudnych tym większy porządek w domu


 zależy ..
dla zbieraczy to nie .. ale dla mnie .. stąd nie widzę domu bez piwnicy .. sprzyja temu ukształtowanie terenu na którym leży sobie teraz dom..

----------


## surgi22

Co ty   piszesz merkawa ? Jakie krzyki ?

----------


## מרכבה

Opisuję sytuację jaką mam na co dzień.... aby się wymyć potrzeba to oznajmić .. inaczej ktoś nie ma ciepłej wody ...
stąd .."kto się teraz kąpie, albo nie bierz wody, itp .."  wina ? szeregowy układ instalacji ...
przez co można niechcący komuś zimny prysznic zrobić ..

----------


## Jarek.P

Winne są źle dobrane średnice rur, a nie sam fakt szeregowego ułożenia odbiorników.

----------


## surgi22

Sorki ale przy 3 naraz działających łazienkach nie zaobserwowano  :no:

----------


## surgi22

Co Värmepumpsägare  pralnia ?  ma być ? lubisz ? masz ? jest ważna w domu ?

----------


## Vivelee

Ja napiszę z innej perespektywy. Od 26lat (a tyle mam  :wink: ) mieszkam w szeregowcu, w którym cała piwnica jest na pomieszczenia "brudne". Teraz zabieram się za budowę własnego domu i z doświadczenia stwierdzam:
- pomieszczenie z barkiem jest niepotrzebne - co prawda trzymamy tam alkohole od 30 lat, ale nie ma to większego sensu. U nas jest tam też pianino, u innych stół bilboardowy
- pralnia jest za duża. ma ok 25m^2. Większość stoi np. z nadmuchanym basenem bratanicy z lata, bo nikomu nie chce się spuścić powietrza skoro basen nie przeszkadza - strata miejsca, strata ogrzewania, bałagan.
- dobrze jest mieć duży garaż. My mamy dość długi, za dawnych lat mieścił się tam Passat 1 i maluch. Teraz stoi jedno auto + przetrzymujemy stół i krzesła tarasowe zimą oraz rowery, opony. U siebie w domu niestety nie mam tak dużej działki by mieć podwójny garaż, jednak uważam to za super kwestię. Do tego trochę powiększyć na narzędzia, opony, rowery, akcesoria ogrodowe. My planujemy wieszać rowery i opony na wieszakach na ścianie.
- kotłownio-spiżarnia w piwnicy to tragiczny pomysł. Latamy po schodach parę razy dziennie by przynieść butelkę wody, ziemniaki czy garnek z zupą. Kompletnie bez sensu, nie powtórzyłabym tego u siebie.
- łazienka z samym prysznicem to średni pomysł, przydałaby się chociaż umywalka
- pomieszczenie graciarnia też nie może być zbyt duże. Potem stoją tam kartony od monitora z 1995r. Lepiej nieraz zrobić tu porządek by się robactwo etc nie zalęgło - im większe pomieszczenie, tym rzadziej się tam robi generalny porządek.

Sumarycznie dla mnie pożądane "brudne" pomieszczenia + ich wymiary to:
- pralnia ~5m^2
- garderoba ~10m^2
- graciarnia ~4m^2
- kotłownia ~5m^2
- duży garaż, najlepiej na 2 auta, bo nawet jak się teraz ich nie ma, to w przyszłości pewnie będą, dodatkowe miejsce na narzędzia etc
- spiżarnia ~3m^2

Osobiście nie mogę wybudować tak dużego domu. Powstanie u nas: pralnia 3m^2, garderoba 4m^2, graciarnia+meble ogrodowe - strych, kotłownia 4m^2, brak spiżarni, mały 1-stanowiskowwy garaż + wiata (która nie wchodzi w powierzchnię zabudowy)  :wink: . Nie mam też miejsca na pianino w salonie a bym chciała ;P.

----------


## lukasz860910

pokój zabaw dla dzieci, w którym mogą mieć wszystkie zabawki, nie muszą sprzątać i mogą pisać po ścianach  :smile:  wtedy w swoich pokojach i w domu panuje porządek  :smile:  polecam

----------


## Jarek.P

> pokój zabaw dla dzieci, w którym mogą mieć wszystkie zabawki, nie muszą sprzątać i mogą pisać po ścianach  wtedy w swoich pokojach i w domu panuje porządek  polecam


Nie sprawdza się kompletnie (zabawki usilnie migrują do miejsc zamieszkałych przez ogół domowników, z salonem na czele), poza tym jest kiepskie pedagogocznie, bo uczy dzieciaka zostawiania pieprznika wokół siebie i życia w takimże pieprzniku "bo nie trzeba sprzątać".

----------


## lukasz860910

Sprzątać trzeba, nie ma tak łatwo  :smile:   u mnie córki mają idealny porządek w swoich pokojach, chętnie sprzątają. Jeżeli coś wyniosą z pokoju same tam zaniosą, pokój dla dzieci ma na dole większość dnia jest się na dole więc dzieci są pod stałą kontrolą. Dobry jest taki pokój jeżeli masz dom z poddaszem, widzisz co robią dzieci.

----------


## Jarek.P

Może to jest kwestia mania dziewczynek albo po prostu charakteru dzieci. Ja mam dwóch małych szatanów w wieku Bolka i Lolka, funkcjonujących większą część doby jako podwójne tornado, ze wszystkimi typowymi dla tornada konsekwencjami  :smile:

----------


## marcelix

Też się obawiam że do bawialni musiałabym co jakiś czas wjechać buldożerem. Przy potrójnym tornadzie nie ma lekko. Dla mnie niezbędnym pomieszczeniem są garderoby przy sypialniach - wrzuca sie wszystko do środka i jest wizualnie porządek.

----------


## xajrips

u nas bawialni nie ma i jest spokoj, wystarczy ze robia balagan u siebie w pokoju

----------

